
Webinar: How a major AWS user with 1000s of EC2s reduced their bill by 50% - kavehkhorram
Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m hosting a webinar this Friday to explain how a major AWS user with 1000s of running EC2s found a 50% reduction in their AWS EC2 bill this year. I have a couple spots left open and wanted to share with the HN community in case anybody might be interested!<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.usage.ai&#x2F;blog#webinar<p>Direct link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;Bc7SoqmhWAHx6xYf8 (takes less than 30 seconds)<p>Thanks!
======
sushshshsh
They switched to lambda and said "latency shmaytency!"

just kidding... good luck with your webinar :)

~~~
kavehkhorram
Haha :)

------
verdverm
Filled the form, looking forward to it

